# anyone try Vitamin B5 (pantothenic acid)



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

this is suppose to cause quick peralisist in the colon and cause quick evacuation of the colon. has anyone tried this supplement?


----------



## itchi (Feb 24, 1999)

No, but it is supposed to be good for getting rid of acne too! Anyone know anything more about B5?


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

I'm taking some B vitamins, but B-5 isn't one of them. I will try it though. Thanks! Atrain if you read this, I spoke with the guy who's wife had a partial colon removal, He said she had scar tissue wrapped around the colon. I had a colonoscopy in Sept. and it was normal the doctor said. I've always felt that since I had my tubes tied I haven't been right . It will be 10 yrs. ago this year, and that's how long I've had this problem. This probably won't help you, but my point is sometimes I think some kind of trauma sets it off.


----------



## atrain (Jun 22, 2001)

somebody should really try this supplement. 2,000 mgs in the morning is what it said. i would try it but i'm on a successful cylce with mag and vit. C


----------

